# Headliner Problems



## kempy14 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi does anyone have any ideas on how to repair/replace a sagging headliner on a 740i 1995. I ti s sagging form the back window to the sunroof. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Replacement or re-upholstering are probably your only choices for doing it right.

The foam between the fabric and back board has disintegrated with age and nothing can keep it from continuing to disintegrate.


----------



## 740i_want1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I too have the same problem and plan on replacing all of the headliner with new. Most upolstery shops can replace it with new, the problem is finding the material that will be an exact match. Well you are in luck. I just bought my material off Ebay and it wasn't very expensive (considering the cost of a new headliner from BMW $1000 plus not including install). Go to Ebay and do a search 'BMW headliner' and you will have a couple of places selling the OEM exact match material.


----------



## rmcewan (Sep 22, 2007)

I also have the problem with the headliner on a 2000 740il, my daughter's. The BMW dealership referred me to an upholstery place in Savannah for the repair. He stated that he had to have the front windshield removed in order to remove the headliner put new material on it and reinstall. His charge including the materials is 300 dollars. It just so happens that she got a crack in the windshield and the insurance is to replace the windshield. The glass person has worked with the upholstery on several occasions and he will remove the glass and replace it once the new headliner is installed. That is 100 more for the deductible on the insurance.


----------

